# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Ecrire verticalement ou diagonalement dans une datawindow

## jpdar

Bonjour,

Est il possible d'ecrire en vertical (voire en diagonal) dans une datawindow de powerbuilder? et si oui comment: controle particulier option d'un champ calcul, d'un static text, etc...

Merci pour votre reponse.
 :8O:  


jpdar

----------


## ElRed

Quand tu es sur ton control dans l'onglet 'Font' tu as une proprit 'escapement' (regarde dans la doc pour plus de precision)

----------


## jpdar

En effet dans escapement de l'onglet font des proprits du controle ou colonne on peut choisir l'angle sous lequel apparaitra le texte.


Merci encore
 ::D:  

jpdar

----------

